

No Infinities: the universe is discrete. - Asmodeus
http://alrenous.blogspot.com/2008/01/physics-no-infinities.html

======
Allocator2008
To bring up one point out of any number of points one could: the velocity of
water through a tube is roughly log(x), where x is the distance (length of the
radius) away from the centre of the tube. So at x=0, i.e., at the exact center
of the tube, the velocity of the water flowing through the tube is log(0), or
negative infinity.

The problem with blanket statements like "the universe is discrete" is that
nature doesn't give a hang what we would "prefer". She is what she is,
irrespective of wether we like it or not. Spacetime may or may not be
infinite. I suspect so, but even if not, there are infinities everywhere you
look. Nature likes her infinities, even if you don't.

~~~
Asmodeus
"Roughly."

As in, not exactly. Clearly, atoms moving at a speed of negative infinity
don't make any sense at all and violate special relativity.

Way to make my point for me.

